# Yarn shops in Ensenada, Mazatlan, Puerto Vallerta or Cabo San Lucas



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone run across a yarn shop in any of these cities? We will be traveling to Ensenada next week and to the other three in August. We have been to all these cities previously but I haven't really found any yarn shops or craft type shops in any of them.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Was in Cabo last year and found nothing. Going to Puerta Vallarta in late April, don't know what's there


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Try knitmap.com. This site may help, but bear in mind that it may not be totally up to date. Perhaps some KP members kviving in Mexico can help!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Checked the Walmart in PV. An employee told me yarn is sold at the open markets.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I was at a Walmart in PV and didn't see any open markets with yarn


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been in several open mercados/markets and haven't run across yarn either. Lots of other things but not yarn.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Was in Ensenada in February. Looking forward to Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta and Cabo in August. Anyone have anything new to share about yarn shops or things to see in those towns? Don't really want to resort to ship shore excursions. We haven't been there for about 5 years (been there 3 or 4 times before so have seem the usual touristy things) and then went with a friend to do a little shopping. The friend isn't going with us this time and I don't just want to stay on the ship (which would be hubby's choice if left to his own devices)


----------

